# Whats goin' on today....



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm doin' a 7 pound brisket and a small 4 lb butt.... been on for a little while.... qview will be on after a bit....


----------



## fritz (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey busted...Nothing for me today, I have that cold that everone has been getting. Got an ET-73 yesterday, and I'm having trouble getting it to register....any ideas.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 26, 2008)

Fritz... gotta try turning them on nearly at the same time... with in a couple seconds of each other....


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 26, 2008)

in the middle of rubbin' the brisket

 butt all rubbed up

  got em on'


----------



## fritz (Jan 26, 2008)

I finally figured that out...Thanks Mark


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 26, 2008)

the BarBChef set up

  the wild cherry - BIG TEX brought over

  the thermos all set up....


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 26, 2008)

Anytime Fritz... thats what we are all here for...


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 26, 2008)

All the boy's comin over today??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Where's all the snow at, it's hammering here!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 26, 2008)

You sure have a nice set up Busted...good luck with the smoke today.


----------



## cman95 (Jan 26, 2008)

Busted, you are having fun and I am working.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Butttttt............keep that TBS coming.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 26, 2008)

I know Gramason is tied up today.... i think Big Tex is comin over after he gets off work.... I think my Mommy is comin' over for dinner.... I'm not sure what Smokey's doin' yet... i'm sure he'll be along soon....

Thanks Cowgirl!

Thay had a 250 gal. Drum in the "Bargaineer" for 30.00 bucks.... just called about it and its already gone


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 26, 2008)

No snow here today... yet... forecast says 37 high... only 20% chance of precip....  only 25 now... cloudy...


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 26, 2008)

Mark, I will give ya a call later!! Got a funeral this A.M.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  School friends moter passed away!!!


----------



## kookie (Jan 26, 2008)

Not much going on here. I am going to stuff some slim jims and either smoke them today sometime or sunday. First time making them so it's only a 3 pound batch. I mixed it all up lastnight and let it marinade overnight. We will see how it goes, I am going to use my jerky cannon to stuff them. I using Lem's Backwoods mix for slim jims. Of course I had to add my own touches to it. I will post some q-view when I get started and when they are done. 

Smoke on.

Kookie


----------



## capt dan (Jan 26, 2008)

doin ribs and a ribeye roast, but I'll post on another. No need for highjackin this fine thread!


----------



## gramason (Jan 26, 2008)

Lookin good Mark, busy day, or I would be there.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 26, 2008)

Grub is done....

 butt done

  brisket done


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 26, 2008)

Brisket cut



  brisket sliced  


  pork pulled

Wife made green beans and potatoe salad and some apple cake stuff with this sauce to pour over it!!!

GOOOD  TIMES!!!


----------



## morkdach (Jan 26, 2008)

fatty first attempt q-view to come


----------



## gramason (Jan 27, 2008)

Good job Mark, hope you got some leftovers.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 27, 2008)

Yup... got left overs.... Sunday = 3:10 to Yuma (dvd) and some really big sammies!!!


----------

